# French Speaking & Francophone Nanny & Maid



## Erinc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello everybody,

Do you know if there is any agency in Dubai specialized in francophone nannies/maid?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know but just ask any Agency who they have with those attributes. 

I doubt there is enough demand for such a specialised service given its a combination of 1% of the UAE population and then a very limited number of country nationals doing low level roles such as housemaid.


----------



## Erinc (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you..
Any agency that you would advice?to find this kind of person even if she doesn't speak french


----------

